# PC-Tastatur reinigen?



## Falk1 (3. April 2013)

Hi Leute!

Als mir Gestern was zwischen die Tasten meiner Tastatur gefallen ist , habe ich diese auseinandergebaut und war erstaunt wie schmutzig diese ist...

Meine Tastatur:

Steelseries 6gv2

Meine Frage:

Gibt es irgendwelche Tipps und Tricks beim reinigen?
Kann etwas kaputt gehen wenn ich die Tastatur mit einem nassen Lappen reinige?
Wie nehme ich die Tasten am besten heraus nicht das etwas kaputt geht..
Was haltet ihr von sog. Reiningungssets? z.b. http://www.amazon.de/Indafa-075755-...OK2K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364979041&sr=8-1


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2013)

Also, das ist von Tastatur zu Tastatur unterschiedlich, aber ich würd ein microfasertuch nehmen, und nen Pinsel. und dann einfach "rauswischen", aber lieber ohne das Tuch nass zu machen. Wenn Du so ne Art "Matte" hast, die zwischen den Tasten und dem unteren Bereich der Tastatur liegt, kannst Du das Tuch auch feucht machen oder sogar die Matte rausnehmen und ausschütteln.

Und ZU kritisch solltest Du nicht sein, Du hattest ja auch bisher keine Probleme trotz des "Drecks", d.h. mach Dir keinen Kopf deswegen, dass die Tastatur blitzeblank sein muss - die funktioniert ja trotz der Schmutzes wunderbar, die muss nicht wie geleckt aussehen im "inneren"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2013)

Tastatur auf Kopf stellen, ausklopfen.
Notfalls mit Staubsaugerdüse einmal drübergehen, alternativ mit dem Fön "durchpusten".

Damit sollte der gröbste Dreck rauskommen.


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2013)

im Zweifelsfall muss man da Sandstrahlen mit CO2


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. April 2013)

mich würd bei der Gelegenheit mal interessieren, wie man das Abnutzen der Farbe verhindern kann. Meine Tasten ASDC sind inzwischen nicht mehr lesbar, obwohl ich mal ne teurere Tastatur genommen habe. Oder gibt es welche bei denen das nicht passieren kann?


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> mich würd bei der Gelegenheit mal interessieren, wie man das Abnutzen der Farbe verhindern kann. Meine Tasten ASDC sind inzwischen nicht mehr lesbar, obwohl ich mal ne teurere Tastatur genommen habe. Oder gibt es welche bei denen das nicht passieren kann?



Ich selber hab eine, bei der die Tasten beleuchtet sind - die können gar  nicht abnutzen, da die Buchstaben halt quasi kleine "Fenster" sind, wo das von unten kommende Licht dann durchscheinen soll.


----------



## golani79 (3. April 2013)

Von Zeit zu Zeit heble ich all meine Tasten aus meiner G15 - die Tasten selbst, werf ich dann in warmes Wasser mit Spülmittel und putz die.
Die größeren Tasten können evtl. ein wenig tricky sein, da diese zusätzlich noch durch einen Metalbügel eingehakt sind, aber die lassen sich trotzdem gut entfernen wenn man das mal raus hat.

Unter den Tasten wische ich den Schmutz mit nem feuchten Tuch raus und die Tasten selbst trockne ich grob mit nem Geschirrtuch ab und lass sie dann trocknen.

Nachher einfach wieder zusammenstöpseln und sich an einer sauberen Tastatur erfreuen 
Es kann hilfreich sein, vorher ein Foto vom Tastaturlayout zu machen, da man ja nicht alle Tasten immer braucht und auch, wenn man grob weiß, wo was hinkommt, kann es schon mal sein, dass man sich nicht mehr ganz sicher ist ^^


----------

